# Luke vs Vader Lighsaber Duell on Cloud City gets Reimagined



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2020)

FXitinPost released a Cloud City Reimagined Teaser!
Luke vs Vader on Cloud City will get the same visual treatmant as Obi Wan vs Vader on the first Death Star!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 29, 2020)

Did it ever get finished and released?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Did it ever get finished and released?


I do think it´s still in progress. Covid probably slowed down production.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 29, 2020)

Cool. I enjoyed the scene 38 re imagining.... Dare i say it sorta needed it. 

Really like to see what they do with this.


----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2020)

I like the Kenobi VS Vader fight reimagining, but as a well done fanfic, not something that necessarily fits the context. I don't think a quadruple amputee and a geriatric would be doing such acrobatics and whaling at each other like that  
The original sequence showed the samurai movie influence, and also what a duel of two masters would look like. 

Here's a random kendo championship for comparison, notice the parallels:


----------

